# Water Tanks; Phosphoric Acid a problem?



## ShilpaMann (May 12, 2018)

I am trying to store more water, and I need more tanks. I found some IBC 275 Gal tanks that held phosphoric acid for $CAD 20/ea, but I'm concerned what it might do to my plants in low concentration.

The tanks are mint condition, which is great, and phosphoric acid isn't exactly the worst, but wondering if I should avoid them; strikes me as odd they're selling for so cheap, but I know the source company, so they're not fibbing about what was in the tanks.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Considering that phosphoric acid is like the main ingredient in cola type sodas (after water, sugar and high fructose corn syrup, of course) I'd say ...

PROCEED!!!!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

440mag said:


> Considering that phosphoric acid is like the main ingredient in cola type sodas (after water, sugar and high fructose corn syrup, of course) I'd say ...
> 
> PROCEED!!!!!!


[As Ware takes a sip of his Dr. Pepper]


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Not a problem. Phosphoric acid is also used to correct water pH for greenhouse and nursery crops.


----------



## ShilpaMann (May 12, 2018)

Thanks everyone; sounds like I have 4 "new" tanks on the way!


----------

